# Parallel offsets in different size conduits.



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

That should have worked. The only thing I can think that may have gone wrong, was that you used the arrow on both benders. Try using the center of a 30 degree mark on the bender. If you don't have that mark, you will have to make that mark on both benders.


The radius is going to be different for the two different sizes. So you have to bend on centers, not the benchmark (arrow).


----------



## Dizzykidd (Aug 3, 2016)

I did use the arrow on both. You mean I should use the notch?


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Center-to-center spacing X tangent of 1/2 the offset angle gives you the amount tho add to your start mark for the second conduit. Double it for the next conduit, etc.

All conduits must be bent on the same shoe.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Dizzykidd said:


> I did use the arrow on both. You mean I should use the notch?


The notch would be the center of a 45. You would have to bend a scrap piece to find the center of a 30. Mark a piece of conduit using the arrow benchmark. Bend to a 30. Take the conduit out and find the center of your 30 and mark the conduit. Put the conduit back in and line up your original benchmark. Transfer your 30 degree mark to the shoe. 

You would need to do this to both Benders. You should make your own notches for the bend angles that are on your bender anyhow. Otherwise I’d say it’s a wast of time. Just bend it, and cut the EMT. 

You’ll use the center marks for 10, 22.5, 30 and 45 for push through method three bend saddles and kicks, so it’s not really a waste of time getting those notches on your bender. 

Apps like Bret Hardman’s Quick Bend will give you the measurements to mark on a scrap piece of conduit. Then you put the scrap into the bender and line it up with the bench mark. Bend your conduit to a 45 and transfer your 10, 22.5, and 30 marks to the shoe.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

A typical bender if I have been using it.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I make my own sheets for all the common benders. The formulas are in the cells. Just change the take up and the gain and all the other numbers will fall into place. Copy and paste for different benders.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What's wrong with the old fashioned method? A 6" offset is a 6" offset, no matter what size pipe you're using. @30 degree bends, the multiplier is 2. 2x6"=12" between marks, go ahead and use the arrow, and don't flip the bender.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

joebanana said:


> What's wrong with the old fashioned method? A 6" offset is a 6" offset, no matter what size pipe you're using. @30 degree bends, the multiplier is 2. 2x6"=12" between marks, go ahead and use the arrow, and don't flip the bender.



You still need to do the standard offset multiplier for the offset. But to get the ends to match up on parallel offsets, the marks on the conduit have to drift up the conduit. The amount the marks have to move is equal to the tangent of half the bend angle times the center to center spacing.


The other option is to make all your bends, lay them on the floor, cut all the ends flush. With Rigid, maybe that's not the best option.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HertzHound said:


> You still need to do the standard offset multiplier for the offset. But to get the ends to match up on parallel offsets, the marks on the conduit have to drift up the conduit. The amount the marks have to move is equal to the tangent of half the bend angle times the center to center spacing.
> 
> 
> The other option is to make all your bends, lay them on the floor, cut all the ends flush. With Rigid, maybe that's not the best option.


Granted if you're running more than two conduits on a rack, or up a wall you need to put more thought into it, but the OP is just running two conduits, and it sounds like he already wasted too much time, and material doin' all that fancy figuring. Some people put so much thought into bending they don't see what they're doing wrong, and keep doing it.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Sure theres faster ways to accomplish what he’s doing if it’s only two EMTs, but I think it’s great that he’s trying to figure this out now. It helps putting it all together. One day he’ll need it, and he’ll know it. Most nowadays just reach for an App.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HertzHound said:


> A typical bender if I have been using it.


I did that to my benders on my service truck, when I was on one. 

I always wondered why benders don’t come with those marks?


----------

